# Good run today.



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Ended up today with 28 rats. Pretty good considering how long the traps have been in. 

Hey Seldom......notice anything in this pic??:lol::lol:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

That looks like a fat mink.


----------



## Moose57 (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats on a nice catch of rats and mink.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Looks like a rat dryer to me. Jim


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe R. said:


> Ended up today with 28 rats. Pretty good considering how long the traps have been in.
> 
> Hey Seldom......notice anything in this pic??:lol::lol:


:lol:What a weenie!:lol::lol:


----------



## T-Dog96 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congrats


----------



## SNAREMAN (Dec 10, 2006)

Nice job


----------



## Gander Club (Dec 31, 2004)

Nice bunch of rats! They all look pretty big. Did an area turn back on that you thought most of the rats were out of? This weather we are having seems to have put the rats into an active mood.


----------



## Joe R. (Jan 9, 2002)

Gander,

I'm still in the same area. Moved a couple traps around. Just seem to be getting more rats per hut then usual. These rats are actually running smaller then the ones we were getting a week ago. The warm up really boosted the catch as well. Love those mid-winter thaws...they really get the rats moving.

Seldom,

Thought you might like that. I've caught 2 females in a bottom edge set. This male was caught in a high bank hole. Two days ago I seen where he entered the hole twice. Placed the conibear and 2 days later I had him. Had to do something, the last check them mink got 5 of my rats on me. May have to set some more traps for them!!!!


Joe


----------



## DIYsportsman (Dec 21, 2010)

man i not gunna post my catches anymore it just pales in comparison


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

That's awesome you're still pulling great numbers. You're going to have to re-set your goal to a higher number if you keep going at this rate! 
That looks like a real nice mink too.


----------



## soccer_man48420 (Nov 14, 2010)

awesome catch, looks like some good numbers of rats


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Joe R. said:


> Gander,
> 
> Seldom,
> 
> ...


Yup, I figured you set dry specifically for him. Too dry for an "incidental" catch in a rat set and dried in the snow.

Love those BEs!!



> That looks like a real nice mink too.
> 
> Read more at Michigan-Sportsman.com: Good run today. - The Michigan Sportsman Forums http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?p=3479301&posted=1#post3479301#ixzz1AABpzBSN


Every mink is a beautiful mink.


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

yea, love the Mink. Years ago trapping the river I caught 12 mink in one week, but the bad part was 8 were females! I keep telling myself Im gonna take 2 weeks vacation and do it again, maybe next year!

Great catch on the Rats & mink. 

Is that a drying rack you have them on?

Mark


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I have several sets in high bank holes that had evidence of mink in them. Almost a week and a half later, nothing. I told the land owner that it helps to have luck when trapping, too bad all mine is bad.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Awesome!! You are tearing those rats up Joe!! How many rats you got now?


----------

